# Kioti CK2610 Fuel Issues Driving Me Crazy



## Baudi (Aug 18, 2021)

We have a Kioti Ck2610H that is a few years old and has had a fuel system problem since new. The tractor will bog down and shut off sporadically. It can run for days or weeks without issue and suddenly it’s like it’s not getting any fuel.

It’s been to two different dealers which have both diagnosed it with different issues and their repairs seemed to temporarily resolve the problem. The first said it was just bad diesel, drained tank, replaced filter, sent it home and it worked for a few weeks before the issue happened again. 2nd time they told us they found a small crack in one of the hard fuel lines which was letting air in, replaced, everything was good for a few months.

Since then I’ve replaced the fuel pump and filter and it’ll run fine for a few days and then act up again. Last time it died, I noticed the primer pump on top of the filter was getting sucked down. Opening the bleeder valve releases some air and it goes back up. I watched a video of someone changing the filter and opening the bleeder and pumping the primer until diesel comes out the bleeder valve. When I do this, I can never get diesel to come out. I’m thinking someone is wrong with the primer or bleeder valve that doesn’t let me get all of the air out of the system. Any thoughts?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote: "Last time it died, I noticed the primer pump on top of the filter was getting sucked down. Opening the bleeder valve releases some air and it goes back up. I watched a video of someone changing the filter and opening the bleeder and pumping the primer until diesel comes out the bleeder valve. When I do this, I can never get diesel to come out. I’m thinking someone is wrong with the primer or bleeder valve that doesn’t let me get all of the air out of the system."

You have a blockage / obstruction somewhere in your fuel system between the filter and fuel tank. It might be as simple as a plugged vent in your fuel cap. It may be a piece of trash caught in the tank outlet. It may be a spiders web plugging the fuel line. It might be your filter seal installed wrong. Whatever it is, find it and remove it.


----------



## Kyle421 (Jul 5, 2021)

I found some good CK2610 videos on this YouTube channel. doesn't really answers any questions though.



https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have “U” pulled the outlet on the fuel tank.?? There HAS TO BE a floater in the fuel tank..( or a bad cap, lol )


----------



## Dozer Dave (26 d ago)

I have a CK 2610 just started having fuel trouble a week ago. Last night I found fuel cap does not appear to leave air in tank. Left it loose no problem going to tighten today and see what happens.


----------

